# costumes



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

I was just going thru the girls things looking for their costumes. And wondering if everyone has costumes for halloween?? And wondering what they all are? We have the Angel and the Bee. I think we should post them all dress up for halloween. What does everyone think??


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I think that is a good idea. I haven't bought Caesar's yet this year. Maybe he and I will go shopping later when his Daddy has to go do football stuff.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

We bought the Angel costume for Rosie, but it was a little plain and was double the size of her, so we are buying the princess costume. Here is a princess outift we put on her, its a dolls dress so it isnt as comfy as a real one.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

omg! Rosie looks sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

I can't wait to see everyone's maltese in their costumes.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, we went shopping, here is my little pumpkin







He doesn't like the little hat very much.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg!!! He looks soo cute!!!!!





















Where did you get that?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Sep 5 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Omg!!!  He looks soo cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks, Petsmart.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Sep 5 2005, 10:42 AM
> *We bought the Angel costume for Rosie, but it was a little plain and was double the size of her, so we are buying the princess costume.  Here is a princess outift we put on her, its a dolls dress so it isnt as comfy as a real one.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is adorable!







She looks like a little doll!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Sep 5 2005, 05:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Petsmart. 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97042
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh.... how precious!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks!  I'll have to look at Petsmart for some cute outfits.

Cassie looks totally adorable!!!!






























Go Cassie!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Sep 5 2005, 05:03 PM
> *Cassie, the witch
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97050*


[/QUOTE]
Awww, she is so cute!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here is Toby last year as a Hippy.









I got this costume for $4 at a party outlet store and he never really wore it anywhere, so I think he may wear it again. I also dressed him up in the sponges, but no one really got it, so I think I will pass on that costume.









I do have another idea in mind, but we will see how my sewing/gluing skills work while attempting this one.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 5 2005, 05:50 PM
> *Here is Toby last year as a Hippy.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is too funny!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Sep 5 2005, 07:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is too funny!!!!!!





























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97070
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is super funny







, and they are all great,







I have to say our little furkids are such good little sports when it comes to pleasing us


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 5 2005, 05:50 PM
> *Here is Toby last year as a Hippy.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That picture always cracks me up!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Here is a pic from 2 years ago. Prissy is a princess and Gidget is an angel.Prissy Looks horrible she had been staying with mom and mom doesnt take care of her hair at all.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 5 2005, 06:50 PM
> *Here is Toby last year as a Hippy.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

haahahahahahaaaaaaaaa
too cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ceasars mommie... I wanted a pumpkin costume for kodie.. but the one I wanted isnt small enough...







Very cute!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I love Caesar's pumpkin outfit! Everyones costumes are so cute! I am still undecided on what to get for Rex! He isnt much for leaving clothes on and he is is a chewer, so it wont be too extravagant!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Kodie's Mom and Rex's Mom. I found the outfit at Petsmart, they also had a really cute cow outfit!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 5 2005, 05:50 PM
> *Here is Toby last year as a Hippy.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]














SO CREATIVE!!! I thought it was a real hippy for awhile.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Since his name is Dash, I thought I'd go with the obvious... LOL
btw, the attached dog is not mine...but here's the costume
LOL










or this


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Those are both really cute!!!!


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

That was wonderful everyone. THANKS for the pictures..It made my day.





















I loved them all.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Here is last years costume for Kodie!
[attachment=320:attachment]


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

AH , these pictures are great.














all the puppies look wonderful


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

aww I dont have pics of mine yet but Haley:LadyBug Maya: Bumble Bee and my little Rocky man







Spider Man!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

those are cute costumes!


----------

